# One for the Girls, excellent halloween glamour make up how to including Corpse Bride



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi all, I spotted this ladies work on you tube she does some stunning make up effects. I love her corpse bride look. She shows you how to do it all too 

YouTube - MissChievous's Channel


----------



## lil_faith (Oct 4, 2008)

Cheers for this! She has some really great ideas and tutorials!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks, love the corpse bride make-up! I think the foundation she used has arrived in the shops in the UK but its expensive!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

the ventriloquist's dummy look was cool! Thanks!


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

*This is good stuff*

And the corpse bride lips made me think of Bette Midler's Sanderson sister witch, so parts of these can be incorporated into other characters.


----------

